# John Deere 6420 tractor



## Ginger (Jul 6, 2015)

Looking at a 6420 for hay tractor.Never been around one or these a good tractor.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Awesome tractors.....love my 6420. Perfect for most hay work.....also just the right size for a loader tractor.....big enough to handle most anything but still nimble and maneuverable.

Hayden


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Ditto on Hayden’s comments. We have a 6420 and is a good all around hay tractor for us. Ours has the 24 speed power quad transmission which is nice for the extra speed selection and fast road speed. So far been trouble free, knock on wood.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep....really well suited for hay work. Price depends on hours and options......


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

very good hay tractor we have used ours to cut rake round and square bale two problems replaced fuel pump last year and had a wiring problem with the cab blower that was looked at three times before it got fixed correctly. We have the 16 speed power quad with a left hand reverser, I think it is to big to be a loader tractor but I would rather use a skid steer. 35k to 45k should get you one.


----------

